# *BREAKING NEWS* Bills to LEGALIZE marijuana in Massachusetts - NOT JUST MEDICAL!!!



## NuteGreenwitch (Mar 23, 2009)

*NORML Breaking News: Marijuana Legalization Bills Introduced In Massachusetts!*

March 23rd, 2009 By: Paul Armentano, NORML Deputy Director 
Share this Article        





Californias highly publicized effort to legalize the commercial cultivation and sale of cannabis is getting some well-deserved company!


A pair of bills  House Bill 2929 and Senate Bill 1801  seeking to *tax and regulate the cannabis industry* have just been introduced in the Massachusetts legislature.


These proposals* seek to legally regulate the commercial production and distribution of marijuana* for adults over 21 years of age. Like Californias proposal, they would impose licensing requirements and excise taxes on the retail sale of cannabis. By some estimates, these taxes could raise nearly $100 million in annual state revenue.


Adults who possess or grow marijuana for personal use, or who engage in the non-profit transfer of cannabis, would _not be subject to taxation_ under the law.
You can read more about these bills at the new website: 



http://www.cantaxreg.com. 



If you live in Massachusetts, we urge you to write your elected officials in support of H. 2929 and S. 1801 by going here.


Decades of whispered grumblings about the wisdom and efficacy of prohibition is rapidly giving way to a seriousreally serious public discussion about how to replace it, said former NORML Board Member Richard Evans, who assisted in drafting the landmark legislation. Those who consider themselves leaders in government and the media have the obligation to either show how prohibition can be made to work, or join in the exploration of alternatives.


We cant think of a better place to begin this discussion on the east coast than Massachusetts, where last November 65 percent of voters endorsed a statewide initiative reclassifying marijuana possession as a fine-only offense under state law. Will a majority of Bay State voters also support _legalization_? We may soon find out!


----------



## strangerdude562 (Mar 23, 2009)

It will be news when it gets passed.


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Mar 23, 2009)

strangerdude562 said:


> It will be news when it gets passed.


It's news to anyone who doesn't know that bills have been introduced to legalize cannabis in Massachusetts. It's encouraging news about marijuana reform. It gives people in the state of Massachusetts an opportunity to contact their State House and Senate representatives to light a fire under their asses to support the passing of these bills. So, in short, kiss my ass.


----------



## llLOU (Mar 23, 2009)

nutegreenwitch said:


> it's news to anyone who doesn't know that bills have been introduced to legalize cannabis in massachusetts. It's encouraging news about marijuana reform. It gives people in the state of massachusetts an opportunity to contact their state house and senate representatives to light a fire under their asses to support the passing of these bills. So, in short, kiss my ass.


I could'nt have put it better...


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, thats 2 states toying with the idea. Pretty cool. Calif better hurry up if it wants to be first.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hopefully we here in jersey will be 14th our bill is going to assembly now and you guys 15th!!!


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome, simply awesome news!! Hopefully other states will hop on the bandwagon


----------



## ford442 (Mar 24, 2009)

obama is still in the process of changing federal policy on weed - he will straighten out medicalized weed for us - then states will feel more free to move on and choose new policies for themselves..


----------



## tman13 (Mar 24, 2009)

canada better follow US in this haha like we usually do


----------



## Rasta%kev (Mar 24, 2009)

man im from massachusetts this shit better pass soon im hungry to grow legal.


----------



## TLR (Mar 24, 2009)

Rasta%kev said:


> man im from massachusetts this shit better pass soon im hungry to grow legal.


I am so on this boat. The best part about the bill is that if you just grow for your own personal usage, there is no taxation! And the taxes are pretty hefty, I think it's like 150-250 an oz.


----------



## mightystoned (Mar 24, 2009)

Rasta%kev said:


> man im from massachusetts this shit better pass soon im hungry to grow legal.


Born and raised in the bean....I filled out the info on the norml site and everyone else from mass should to...(if u want it legal)


----------



## Sylus (Mar 24, 2009)

mightystoned said:


> Born and raised in the bean....I filled out the info on the norml site and everyone else from mass should to...(if u want it legal)


 

This is the closest we have ever been to getting the herb legal its damn near time the truth is you get enough people to want something to happen it will push stoners push remember theirs more of us then their is of them in congress i'm sick and godamn tired of our people being affraid of our goverment the goverment should be affraid of its people the damage they have done to us over the years with these bullshit cops that act like little hitlers and take such pleasure in ruining our lives for what smokin some pot for growing some medicine godamnit thinking about it makes my blood boil any of you out their that have done time or had your familys effected by this bullshit war on drugs our time is now our chance is now do you not see it more and more today people are busting cops for their crimes against our people and when i say our people i mean every race that walks this earth its time they learned their not gods their not above the law and were sick and damn tired of them trampleing on our fucking rights that are country was built on Stop the dictator ship put cameras in your homes and cars a kid just recently got a sargent fired by haveing a camera hooked up in his car with a mic the cop was threating him with false charges and how he would ruin his life its time stand up for your country and let those pigs out their that deserve to be tossed in jail feel what they have inflicted on the innocent and the people that have never hurt another person in their life we are not crimanals we are familys we are people that work and have jobs and pay our bills we are the economy we are america


----------



## LowRider82 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just read the bill looks like a high tax is right. heres how it is broken down to those who haven't read it or don't want to read it.

Class C One hundred fifty dollar per ounc 
Class B Two hundred dollars per ounc
Class A Two hundred fifty dollars per ounce.


All cannabis sold by processors shall be analyzed and graded as follows:
(1) If said cannabis contains more than 1% THC and less than 5% THC, then said cannabis shall be labeled &#8220;C&#8221;.
(2) If the cannabis contains 5% or more than 5% and less than 10% THC, then said cannabis shall be labeled &#8220;B&#8221;.
(3) If the cannabis contains 10% THC or more, then said cannabis shall be labeled &#8220;A&#8221;.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Mar 24, 2009)

It seems they are trying to keep the prices high to keep retail out of it. But with there being no taxes on growing your own or the not for profit exchange between adults everyone should be growing.

Maybe they're keeping the taxes high to make the bill look better for tax revenue. I read somewhere that there was a provision in the bill about the taxes that said something along the lines of "the tax rate can be adjusted to maintain adequate tax revenue while discouraging the black market sale of the product." Any one else seen/heard that?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Mar 24, 2009)

LowRider82 said:


> I just read the bill looks like a high tax is right. heres how it is broken down to those who haven't read it or don't want to read it.
> 
> Class C One hundred fifty dollar per ounc
> Class B Two hundred dollars per ounc
> ...


 Im super happy to hear about another state proposing a marijuana reform bill, but how are they going to analyze all the weed grown by the growers?and keep track of how much each grower is growing exactely? Weed is just too complex these days for some of these giudelines...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow for a class weed your talking ...$8.92usd per gram tax! 30bux a gram give or take?? A gram goes for 20 in jersey..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

Great news. The more states that introduce bills for legalization, the more my state is going to have to mull it over. 

I hope it passes !!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed in the 36 or so states still waiting


----------



## JamaicaSka (Mar 24, 2009)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Maybe they're keeping the taxes high to make the bill look better for tax revenue. I read somewhere that there was a provision in the bill about the taxes that said something along the lines of "the tax rate can be adjusted to maintain adequate tax revenue while discouraging the black market sale of the product." Any one else seen/heard that?


 
Ya the bill says "Subject to approval by the general court, such excise shall be adjusted by the authority from time to time as necessary to maximize the revenue derived therefrom, and to minimize the incentive for the sale of cannabis not in accordance with the provisions of this act."


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

What does the bill say about growing for personal use? Does anyone know?


disregard, I went back and reread the article. Got it.


----------



## ford442 (Mar 24, 2009)

i think this bizarre classification of weed is just wrong.. and $200+/- and ounce is a stranglehold on the seller - you will have more street dealers selling tax free weed than legal shops...


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like the news is going nuts there with the police and the mayor putting there foot down. lol. I hope it passes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

It says a personal exchange is non taxable. So you go to your buddy's house, and leave him a nice free bag, he happens to have some money on the coffee table that he says he doesn't need anymore, you wanna have it? 

Done not a sale, you gave him a gift and he gave you a gift. 





ford442 said:


> i think this bizarre classification of weed is just wrong.. and $200+/- and ounce is a stranglehold on the seller - you will have more street dealers selling tax free weed than legal shops...


----------



## LowRider82 (Mar 25, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Im super happy to hear about another state proposing a marijuana reform bill, but how are they going to analyze all the weed grown by the growers?and keep track of how much each grower is growing exactely? Weed is just too complex these days for some of these giudelines...


 
Actually the grading scale isn't that bad. i mean look at this way, for the first time user they could say get grade C. Not to mention it keeps the grower honest. I mean i be pissed to get some grade A and it only last 30 Min's to hr. looks can be deceiving


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Mar 25, 2009)

LowRider82 said:


> Actually the grading scale isn't that bad. i mean look at this way, for the first time user they could say get grade C. Not to mention it keeps the grower honest. I mean i be pissed to get some grade A and it only last 30 Min's to hr. looks can be deceiving


Yeah the system of grading isnt bad but I think they wil have a hard time analyzing allll the weed, and ford442 made a really great point, taxes for the b and a grade on ounces are too much, how can the seller make a profit?


----------



## LowRider82 (Mar 25, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Yeah the system of grading isnt bad but I think they wil have a hard time analyzing allll the weed, and ford442 made a really great point, taxes for the b and a grade on ounces are too much, how can the seller make a profit?


 
really it isn't hard to analyze the weed at all. it takes a small and i do mean a small amount from a batch of weed. it not like they have to test every bud off the plant. i imagine the bud from one plant will be tested, that's how i would go about it. As for the taxes, if they do pass this probably will be lowered off the bat. Someone already said the bill does allow for the taxes to be adjusted when needed


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Mar 25, 2009)

If it's taxed by THC content, who in the hell is going to carry around litmus testers with them to keep the shops honest? I mean, I'm sure it will be pre-packaged as cigarettes are, and there is most definitely a shelf-life before THC starts to degrade, sometimes very quickly....


----------



## CCKJONEXXX (Mar 25, 2009)

I truly don't want to rain on anyone's parade but how about just a touch of reality here. You folks are way too stoned if you think this has a snowball's chance of becoming law. What is the average age of members on this forum? 14?


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Mar 25, 2009)

CCKJONEXXX said:


> I truly don't want to rain on anyone's parade but how about just a touch of reality here. You folks are way too stoned if you think this has a snowball's chance of becoming law. What is the average age of members on this forum? 14?


So why are you in this thread? Something about the title must've caught your attention. If you don't think legalization of marijuana stands a snowballs chance in hell, why would you take time out of your busy schedule to tell the masses this, other than the fact that you DO like to rain on parades? 14 posts on here and you're already pissing people off - not good!


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Mar 25, 2009)

maybe if enough states do this the feds will just change the federal law.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

I think the feds are starting to sweat a little bit, they can see the people slipping through their fingers. They've just about lost control of this country. People are already starting to go nuts. 

A couple more things that really piss off the Joe Citizenry out there and the shit's going to hit the fan. 

Legal marijuana could save those politicians necks, but they just refuse to see it. 




polishfalcon420 said:


> maybe if enough states do this the feds will just change the federal law.


----------



## ford442 (Mar 26, 2009)

it's seeming to me more every day lately that the powers that be have opened their ears to the people on the issue of drugs and weed in particular.. i looked on whitehouse.gov and tomorrow morning Obama is going to be answering several questions from citizens on pot.. i'll be watching on youtube...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

In Illinois medical marijuana passed the senate committee yesterday, 3 more steps to go and we might have a med law here !


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 26, 2009)

God why do you think the tax is so high? the government wants everyone to smoke THERE weed.

U remember all those coffins FEMA purchased? all those 'prisons' they have.

Secretly they are resevoirs and grow ops getting ready for legalization.. There using the prison thing as a cover!


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Mar 26, 2009)

ford442 said:


> it's seeming to me more every day lately that the powers that be have opened their ears to the people on the issue of drugs and weed in particular.. i looked on whitehouse.gov and tomorrow morning Obama is going to be answering several questions from citizens on pot.. i'll be watching on youtube...


what! i wanna see this. do you know the time it will be on?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

He said NO, flat out NO. So I wonder now, will CA and MA give Obama the finger and legalize anyway? God, I hope so..........


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha, just read this... If it does get legalized outright you guys are more screwed than to begin with... unless you grow.


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> He said NO, flat out NO. So I wonder now, will CA and MA give Obama the finger and legalize anyway? God, I hope so..........


CA would do it just to be the first, but even then it can take a couple of years to get there.


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Mar 26, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> what! i wanna see this. do you know the time it will be on?


 smae here. what news channel is it going to be on. I think with the times and economy the way they are the gov is going to have to come up with a fair law on the subject. maybe not full blown legalization but atleast decriminalize it.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

All it's going to take is one state to legalize and rake in tax dollars for a year or 2 while saving all that cop, judge, lawyer, prison money and all the other states will hop right on that band wagon. 

If there's one thing we can count on from our leaders, it's pure unadulterated greed. 





GrowTech said:


> CA would do it just to be the first, but even then it can take a couple of years to get there.


----------



## 150lbsofBS (Mar 26, 2009)

He did say No but at least he acknowledged the popularity of the question and that at least means it is being discussed. If the MJ community keep making our thoughts known, more and more people will be talking about it and that is good for us. The more the issue (legal question) is on the news, and other media outlets, the higher the possibility that the politicians will realize that it will not go away and should be put to a vote.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 26, 2009)

What was that shit he said about people and the internet, like he's shocked weed smokers can read and get online. 

Duh, I can't make the little white arrow thingy move around with my bong..... duh.....  

I bet we could slay him with eloquent and articulate speech.


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Mar 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> What was that shit he said about people and the internet, like he's shocked weed smokers can read and get online.
> 
> Duh, I can't make the little white arrow thingy move around with my bong..... duh.....
> 
> I bet we could slay him with eloquent and articulate speech.


I think he was reffering that the internet crowd is just a bunch of highons. I dont understand it. it seems like he thinks that we are not real people or something, but look at the MMJ states it actually takes real people to vote this through so obviously there is enough of us to do things through the actual voting process. So why not take an official vote that counts and let the people decide how to run our country. thats how it is intended, we did not create the gov to tell us what to do we created the gov to make sure that our country is run for the people by the people. they are not there to babysit us. they are there to make sure the people make the choice not the gov.


----------



## powerisknowlege (Mar 26, 2009)

when will this be voted on????


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Its already done. unless they are gonna have another vote.


----------



## 150lbsofBS (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you notice when he said *marijuana* everyone started to look really bashful like they had all simultaneously farted. Everyone chuckles when it is brought up in a serious context. I think that is part of the problem, it is not a laughing matter it is serious. 

I was taught in sales that if you ask someone to buy with a laugh they will say "no" with a return laugh. It would have helped if the audience didn't think it was some sort of joke.


----------



## powerisknowlege (Mar 27, 2009)

when will we find out if it is going to be legalized?


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 7, 2009)

check out www.norml.com and search on there for all of your answers.. they are totally up to date with all marijuana legalization activities


----------



## Kant (Apr 8, 2009)

Call me a pessimist but I really don't think these laws are going to work all that well. The bulk of the money in taxes isn't going to roll in until it has some level of commercialization and that won't happen until farmers start growing. While there are federal laws on the books I think that big farms aren't going to touch it.

I really hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## grape swisha (Apr 8, 2009)

polishfalcon420 said:


> I think he was reffering that the internet crowd is just a bunch of highons. I dont understand it. it seems like he thinks that we are not real people or something, but look at the MMJ states it actually takes real people to vote this through so obviously there is enough of us to do things through the actual voting process. So why not take an official vote that counts and let the people decide how to run our country. thats how it is intended, *we did not create the gov to tell us what to do we created the gov to make sure that our country is run for the people by the people. they are not there to babysit us. they are there to make sure the people make the choice not the gov*.


we are a democratic republic which means that we vote the government leaders in and they choose how to run the country. we can tell them as much as we want mj legal but the truth is if they dont want it legal they can just laugh and say no. the best thing to do from there is choose a new leader that better suits your needs.


----------



## agnl666 (Apr 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Wow for a class weed your talking ...$8.92usd per gram tax! 30bux a gram give or take?? A gram goes for 20 in jersey..


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL - OMG that issoo funny .  it goes for 10 in canada


----------



## grape swisha (Apr 12, 2009)

agnl666 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL - OMG that issoo funny .  it goes for 10 in canada


thats how much it is on the westcoast too. that new jersey guy is gettin raped.


----------



## 420Chillin (Apr 14, 2009)

About damn time.


----------



## grape swisha (Apr 14, 2009)

i really dont understand why they gonna charge so much in tax. that aint gonna help take it off the streets.


----------



## krakennkenji (Apr 15, 2009)

Well its good news at least to see that legalization is being proposed somewhere thats not doing it only because their state is essentially bankrupt (ie California). As far as Federal reform goes, dont hold your breath waiting for Obama to "change" anything. He's already made it clear that the legalization of marijuana (or decriminalization for that matter) is not on his agenda. There was only one presidential candidate that would have actually made any marijuana user's lives easier. He was the candidate with the 100% consistent voting record in regards to personal liberty and freedom who, by the way, is a medical doctor. 

Lets hope the these bills gain momentum and support in California and Massachusetts and a ripple effect occurs. In the meantime find a copy of Ron Paul's The Revolution: A Manifesto, read it, and never stop supporting true freedom. And keep smoking


----------



## mightystoned (Apr 23, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> i really dont understand why they gonna charge so much in tax. that aint gonna help take it off the streets.


Because mass is a very corrupt state and they dont want to take it of the streets. They still need the drug dealers....Boston Mass has the highest percentage of smokers in the country. They are also some of the most crooked in the country.. *Boston, Boulder Score High On Pot Poll*

*U.S. Government Maps Marijuana Use*

WASHINGTON (AP) &#8213;




Click to enlarge CBS 
1 of 1

* Close





*





numSlides of totalImages 



* Related Links*



 Government Estimates On Substance Abuse
 

Both college towns, Boston and Boulder, Colo., share another distinction: They lead the nation in marijuana use. 

Northwestern Iowa and southern Texas have the lowest use.

For the first time, the government looked at the use of drugs, cigarettes, alcohol and various other substances, legal as well as illegal, by region rather than by state for a report Thursday.

Regions could be as specific as Riverside, Calif., or as broad as all of the state of New York (minus New York City).


----------



## darknemesis05 (Apr 23, 2009)

i hope massachusetts legalizes marijuana as i live in the boston area


----------



## sweetpoison (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not sure that these two bills will even make it out of their respective committees in Ma. Massachusetts legislatures are notorious cowards when it it comes to dealing with any controversial legislation. I personally wrote both my reps over a month ago on this matter and have yet to recieve a response. 
The only way change will happen in this state is to have it placed on a ballot initiative as we did with question 2.


----------



## Dazzed (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet, now all we need is every state to listen and go along!


----------



## sweetpoison (Apr 25, 2009)

Dazzed said:


> Sweet, now all we need is every state to listen and go along!


Trick is getting the legislatures of every state to listen and to act. Unfortunately I don't beleive that will happen anytime soon. It will happen someday, but it requires a strong grassroots effort. In states that allow binding inititiatives on the ballot, that is where the change will begin. If you leave it to your reps, they will simply ignore it, unless you pressure them in some meaningful way. Whether your a DEM ,Independent, or a Publican ask your candidate during the primaries and during the normal election cycle what their stance is on legalization or medical marijuana and place your vote accordingly.kiss-ass


----------



## Legalize The Plant (Apr 26, 2009)

question 2 was a joke 65 percent voted to decriminalize it and certain cities violated our rights by havin ordinances that make it a much heftier fine.


----------



## sweetpoison (Apr 27, 2009)

Legalize The Plant said:


> question 2 was a joke 65 percent voted to decriminalize it and certain cities violated our rights by havin ordinances that make it a much heftier fine.


 Why would you say it was a joke? It's a small step in the right direction, instead of incurring a criminal charge, you pay a fine. I do agree that the local ordinances are a bit much. But if someone is not smart enough to smoke at home then they probably deserve the extra fine.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 27, 2009)

this is out of control, i'd be in heaven if this goes through


----------

